# Opinions on this girl...



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh wow. It looks like she has some definite leg issues going on.

How old is she? Has she had any farrier work done?

She looks clubbed in the front. And looks like dropped fetlocks in the back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

She is about 1 month old. I don't know if she has had farrier work due to her being at a rescue..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

more info is needed and has a vet looked at it. It looks like something that should have a cast on it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol. How tall is she. Or the girl holding her? She looks huge. 

Personally...I'd be contacting my vet and farrier to work together to try to correct her issues. That can't be comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

This is the only info that I have on her...

Born March 24, this warmblood filly will be BIG! She is a Draft cross Thoroughbred. You can really get a good look at her bone structure (let's face it the girl needs a sandwich)! She has a refined head for a cross and should make a dandy eventer-type prospect. This warmblood filly is loving and already looking for a lap to curl up in--she's so darned sweet you'll want to check your blood sugar as you feed her up!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

She's going to be a looker that's for sure! I wouldn't kick her out of my pasture  

Be interesting to see what a vet/farrier has to say in regards to her neck high legs lol!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

What about this guy?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I like the filly more if her back legs are ok.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

OK thanks....BTW he is 2 wks old...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Are these guys from Last Chance?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Yes they are...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, thought so! Love those little guys and the work that the volunteers do to save them. The first filly is cute, except for those legs. The paint colt is nice. Remember though that their policy is that under a month has to have a buddy, so you'd end up with two...and orphans can be a lot of work! You'll need an adult for them to be in with as quickly as possible too- for socialization.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

I would trust the legs on the second one long before I would that first one. No offense meant but the first ones legs are just so... wrong. I cannot imagine her having an easy time ever of walking with her own weight much less with someone on her. If you are looking for an event prospect I would personally not look into her. If you are looking for a future pasture companion I think she might be an ok option if between a vet and farrier they can have her moving comfortably. Otherwise,and this will sound cold as sin, I would most likely have her put down if the farrier/vet combo were not able to fix the leg/feet issues. It would just seem cruel to have her suffer from the stress/pain that I see in her future if left in her current condition.

Edited to add: With her being at a rescue they should have already had a vet out as well as a farrier to check out the probs. If they cannot give the information in regards to that I would find another rescue to work with.Not saying they would have fixed it just saying that they would have at least had an evaluation done.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I was just curious about them I will keep on looking...Thanks for everybody's input on these guys


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Last Chance Rescue does some good stuff. Pretty much all of those babies they get are from the "nurse mare" business which is nasty stuff. I checked out their website the other day and they had a couple on there that had definite leg issues that looked pretty bad. But they didn't breed them....they are angels for taking them and trying to rehome them. These babies were bred with a purpose, and it's not to produce a good foal, but to satisfy the "nurse mare" business and I find that incredibly sad. Pretty much like the PMU business...no thought to the foal at all. They are just a means to the end, and are to be cast away without a care.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd person out here LOL. I actually like the look of the little sorrel better. His head/neck isn't quite as refined, but IMHO his body is better...certainly his legs are better. Is he a draft cross as well? He reminds me of my belgian x QH when he was a baby.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> Last Chance Rescue does some good stuff. Pretty much all of those babies they get are from the "nurse mare" business which is nasty stuff. I checked out their website the other day and they had a couple on there that had definite leg issues that looked pretty bad. But they didn't breed them....they are angels for taking them and trying to rehome them. These babies were bred with a purpose, and it's not to produce a good foal, but to satisfy the "nurse mare" business and I find that incredibly sad. Pretty much like the PMU business...no thought to the foal at all. They are just a means to the end, and are to be cast away without a care.


I had no idea there was a "nurse mare black market". what is PMU?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PMU stands for pregnant mare urine. Basically they breed mares and collect their urine to make the human replacement hormone "Premarin". Like the nursemare industry, little thought is given to the quality of the foals and they are often sold/shipped off at just a few days/weeks old.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

scubadreams said:


> What about this guy?
> 
> View attachment 424026
> 
> ...


I just took a look at the Last Chance Corral website, and they posted some more photos of this boy. I like him a lot, seems like a stout fella. Website says he's a BelgianxTB cross.


----------



## Chubbymonk (May 3, 2014)

I agree with you EliRose. I like the little guy a lot. He looks like he will grow into a really useful horse. I think the filly would need some urgent attention to her legs and feet and this may have an impact on what she can do in the future. 
But don't you just want them all they are so darn cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

smrobs said:


> PMU stands for pregnant mare urine. Basically they breed mares and collect their urine to make the human replacement hormone "Premarin". Like the nursemare industry, little thought is given to the quality of the foals and they are often sold/shipped off at just a few days/weeks old.


That's terrible


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Just read that the black filly had a blood transfusion last night. apparently she never received colostrum. Poor lil girl. I would like them on fb and talk to them saying you are considering a foal and that you would want to use if for performance. They might be able to narrow down what foals will be sound for that type of work when older.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

To add she is windswept and is not for adoption.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Thank for everybody's help and insight...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Awww, now with the newer pictures, I _really_ like that little sorrel. He's a well built little guy and would a real stunner at a healthy weight.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> To add she is windswept and is not for adoption.


There are a few on there that are windswept...so sad. Hope they splint the to help the poor little babies out!


----------

